# For those with Vanzolinii;



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

How do they do for you? Are they bold or shy, do well in groups, have a nice call? I have been thinking about getting 3 or 4 and was wondering how everyone likes them.
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## almazan (Jun 6, 2004)

Mine are great, have them as a 1.3 and are quite bold. The call is pretty nice as well similar to a louder version of an imitator call. I definitely recommend them to add to your collection.
Charles


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for the info, Charles. What size tank do you keep your 1.3 in? I have a 45g ready that is empty that I am looking to fill.
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

I widdled a group of 4 down to a pair and the female is very reclusive, but the male is out and about consistantly. Very good looking unique frog in my opinion. 

Charles do you have special Vanzos or is mine muted? My male isn't half as loud as my standard imi.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey MD,
Do you find yours do better as a pair? How did they do as a group? I would like to keep 3-4 in my 45g if that is enough space for them.
Thanks,
Scott Bryant


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

I had the 4 in an 18x18x24 Exo with a cork background (lots of nooks to hide in), 6 large broms, 6 film canisters (both white and black) and tons of leaf litter. The dominant male, which I traded, ruled the roost and was out all over the place. The medium sized male I ended up keeping would stay in his general area. The smaller male was relegated to an area on the ground in the very front of the tank mostly hiding amongst the leaf litter. He eventually died. The female has been reclusive since the get go.

I have had the pair in a 12x12x18 Exo for a few weeks now and they seem to be doing well.


----------



## almazan (Jun 6, 2004)

boombotty said:


> Thanks for the info, Charles. What size tank do you keep your 1.3 in? I have a 45g ready that is empty that I am looking to fill.
> Thanks,
> Scott


Scott, 
Mine are in a 55gal custom acrylic vert, but a 45 should work fine.
Charles


----------



## almazan (Jun 6, 2004)

Mine is like twice as loud as my standard Imi's, It could possibly be because there are three females in the tank and he needs to assert his presence that much more, lol
Charles 



MD_Frogger said:


> Charles do you have special Vanzos or is mine muted? My male isn't half as loud as my standard imi.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

LOL! The little guy has lots of work to put in if he is going to keep all 3 happy 

Maybe mine will get louder as time passes?


----------



## Elf_Ascetic (Jan 31, 2009)

I have 2.2, very cool stuff. Bold, active, cute and quite loud. One male is always calling, the other one almost silent. I don't know if he gets to pair with one of the females. I have them in a 95 gallon tank, but I suppose 45 gallon is large enough. They are real bromeliad addicts, so make sure you've got some good ones.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for all the info everyone. They sound like great frogs and see a few in my future.
Scott


----------



## chivers (Jun 8, 2009)

Wanted to put my $0.02 in on the Vanzolinii's. 
I purchased a trio at MWFF from Adam Butt and they are amazing.
They are extremely bold and really easy to photograph. I highly recommend them! I get some of my coolest shots from them since they are not skittish. 


































Keep us updated!


----------



## lamaster (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice looking pictures!


----------

